# Dobro



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I was in New York State last week and checked out some guitar stores.

At a couple of them I noticed the Dobro Hound Dog Square neck selling for about $350.

Why so low-because they were made in China.

No markings inside the guitar could be seen through the F holes and only a small removable Made in China sticker on the back of the neck.

Sounded great and worth the $350 - but is this what Gibson has done with the Dobro name?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Yep*

Pretty much! Disappointing at best.
Try a real resophonic like a Beard or Rayco. Even the Gold-Tone/Beard model is pretty good for an import. The Hound Dog Dobro is kinda dull.


----------

